# Looking for a Free Video Editor



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone recommend an online or downloadable video editing software? I'm looking to put together photos with video clips and some music/sound effects. Any info would be very appreciated.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

windows movie maker, easy and simple.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can't recommend any *free* video editing software. What operating system are you using?

Top 5 Free Video Editing Software Programs - From GOOGLE

_Conclusion:

Microsoft Movie Maker for Windows users, and Apple iMovie for MAC users are probably the two easiest to use free video editing software programs available. Both of the products will allow you to do what you want to do with your videos. However, trying out the others, you may find that you are able to add more effects and such to your videos as well. Of all the available programs out there, these are the top five free video editing software programs available._


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check that out. I'm on a home built P.C. -that I didn't build so it's hit or miss. I also know about Google, I got bombarded with all sorts of junk on my searches that I didn't know how to wade through the stuff.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Microsoft Movie Maker (XP, came with my PC) is what I use, but it only has 1 track for audio , but it will keep any audio that the original video had as well (unless you mute it). I will say it is easy to use (If I can figure it out, anyone can:googly and if you don't expect Hollywood quality, then it is OK.

Do credit any other artist's work (Music, etc) in your video/slide show that wasn't yours.


----------

